
Americans prefer bigger vehicles and are willing to pay more for them - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-03-21/ford-gm-place-bigger-bets-on-bigger-cars
======
jatsign
I see this in action at the parking lot where I work. A bunch of IT guys
driving trucks that look like they should be used to work on a farm. I don't
get it.

